# Like a kid on Christmas morning...



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes sir!


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2016)

What are you putting it on?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 2, 2016)

Glock G40 10mm


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2016)

10-4!!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 3, 2016)

You will like it.


----------



## nickE10mm (Sep 5, 2016)

I've heard real good things!!!! (and of course I LOVE my FF3 on my G40 ....


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 6, 2016)

gonna try and get out this week and get it dialed in   goal of course is to get my first handgun kill


----------

